# my eggs at day 57



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey all i wanted to post a pic of my eggs at day 57 im now on day 60 and eggs have started to dent,, im assuming this is what they meant to do before they hatch...im a bit worried though as you will see there is a bad egg in there thats attached to a gd egg .. which at the time i was told not to try n seperated and since been advised i done the right thing..but just read another post that someone hatchling was deformed due to egg being moldy...anyway do they look ok and the denting thing is whats meant to happen????


----------



## snunn1438 (Sep 16, 2008)

They look great to me, a little puzzled on what type of eggs they are though?
Yes the indentation process happens before they are due to hatch!
I wouldn't panic too much about the bad egg as it doesn't look mouldy from the pic and the egg its attached to looks lovely and healthy!
Hope this helps!


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

ty sorry i shouldve mentioned its bearded dragon eggs xx


----------



## snunn1438 (Sep 16, 2008)

How many eggs have you got out of curiosity as my female had 30 a fotnight ago?
Her 1st clutch with me, she was a charity case i got her december last year in a extremely skinny state, she's huge now and continuing to develop eggs as this was only her 1st clutch and as you probably know they can have 1-5!


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

i only got 11 first clutch which is ones in pic and i got second clutch in feb which was 13 but some went bad x


----------



## snunn1438 (Sep 16, 2008)

Idon't know if i AM hoping to get 30 again or NOT!
I need to know how they will sell 1st!
Are your beardies just normal morph?
How much you hoping to sell your babies for?


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah they just normal morphs...not sure how much to sell them for either ..have been doing bit of browsing in classifieds seems they go round the 25 - 30 quid mark ..a few of my family members have decided to take some of mine xx


----------



## garry26 (Jun 21, 2009)

kellymca2001 said:


> yeah they just normal morphs...not sure how much to sell them for either ..have been doing bit of browsing in classifieds seems they go round the 25 - 30 quid mark ..a few of my family members have decided to take some of mine xx


hi iv been reading ur post about ur eggs and getting them sold on,am in th same boat with my geckos as this time of year is slow but should pick up with in the nxt few months. 
if you can try ur local reptile shop c if they will take some also put a add in ur local paper and on here to.


regards 

Garry


----------

